# Bartering/ Trading



## jpadams (Sep 7, 2012)

What kinds of things are you going to use for Bartering and Trading??? I was wondering mainly to get some new ideas for my trade stock pile..

I have somethings like 
Coffee
Tea
White Sugar
Alcohol
Candy
Deodorant
Razors
Hair Dye
Make up


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

Add tampons, Tylenol, ammo, and toilet paper.


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

I've been tossing around the idea of popcorn. Sam's has big bags pretty cheap and it's super easy to cook over a fire. I know with my kids it would be a big moral booster, I figure it would be for others too.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Spices, alcohol, pain relievers (tylenol, ib profen, ect.,) precious metals/gems, and food. Maybe some other stuff depending on what I have at that point. I also plan on bartering using skills. The wife has medical training, and I'm pretty good turnin' a wrench.


----------



## jpadams (Sep 7, 2012)

I do have pain killers and even things like Zantac as well as some small types of food.. Like cereal, medical supplies and some cleaning supplies... I buy the cheap toilet paper, you can get a case of walmart brand tp for like $23.. Good ideas so far.. 
Not so sure about trading labor for stuff.. well not in the beginning...


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

6"stove pipe for wood heaters. May also want to get some 90 deg elbows. 
Wood heater gasket material. Rope and tape styles(fiberglass) 
Cement for the gasket.
A bottle or 2 of anti-sieze compound
Pool shock packets


----------



## Oldpagan (Jun 5, 2012)

I would not barter ammo, why provide something that might be returned at high speed. 

Learn to brew and have the supplies to do it, you can open your own tavern...


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Dont forget salt, mason jars and seeds. I like to picture bartering that will help folks be independent of any help I could give em.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My trade goods:

Bottles of alcohol (which may end of being trade goods or molotov cocktails).
Pain relievers (expired but deliciously effective).
Salt (after a recent thread about the medicinal uses of salt).
Ammo (but only .22LR)
Gun parts (lots and lots of gun parts & accessories)
OC Spray (I have a couple cases of expired stuff that still burns nicely)
Body Armor (5-6 vests, might be worth as much as gold)


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Skills, skills, skills! It's great to have an initial stockpile of goods but having in-demand skills will be your best bartering tools in a long-term situation.

At the top of my list would be medical skills. Especially coupled with a good knowledge of herbs and natural healing.

After that food production and the ability to fix those things that break.

Seeds and livestock will be important.

Matches/lighters and other fire starting tools.

Foraging skills to use and teach.

The ability to hunt and fish and equipment to barter to others for the same tasks.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yall fergot a really important item: soap

Otherwise most everthin listed cept ammo, I ain't given that ta nobody.

Skills be a important trade item to. That an havin the tools a the trade.

Carpentry skills gonna be important cause always gonna need ta make stuff outa wood. Havin all the hand tools ta do it with makes a feller perty valuable.

Here be one I bet folks ain't thought much of: Them cheap readin glasses ya can get at the box stores. When folks find there glasses gone er find they need some, think what them gonna be worth. Yeah, they ain't perfect, but they do work!

I already do a bit a barterin, might as well get the system up an workin when ya can!


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Here be one I bet folks ain't thought much of: Them cheap readin glasses ya can get at the box stores. When folks find there glasses gone er find they need some, think what them gonna be worth. Yeah, they ain't perfect, but they do work!


Wow, heckuva good thought there, Reverend! Definately something I never gave a notion to.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I also been buyin pencils an paper at the school sales. Cheap, easy ta store an hard ta come by ifin it all goes south. An long as it don't get real wet, keeps fer dang long time!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Good idea OldCootHillbilly. I am going to go buy some pencils and paper today, as well as some cheap crayons and coloring books.


----------



## jpadams (Sep 7, 2012)

I have also starting thinking about stocking up on things like tobacco and tobacco tubes, you can get a back of tobacco for about $20.00 and it will make about 3 cartons of cigarettes. You can buy single tube makers for about $4.00 and 5 cartons of tubes for about $12.00.. sounds strange, but it works.. you can barter for packs of smokes...


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

jpadams said:


> I have also starting thinking about stocking up on things like tobacco and tobacco tubes, you can get a back of tobacco for about $20.00 and it will make about 3 cartons of cigarettes. You can buy single tube makers for about $4.00 and 5 cartons of tubes for about $12.00.. sounds strange, but it works.. you can barter for packs of smokes...


Forgot about this. I am planning with this as well. Bartering against people's vices will work, and I am a smoker, too lol. Pipe tobacco is even cheaper than the cigarette tobacco in the bulk pouches/cans and any of it will last pretty long in their sealed containers, and almost indefinatley in the freezer. And the tubes, well are paper and whatever the filter is. That will last forever, too.

So stockpile tobacco and booze. Start a tavern/smokeshop. Become indisposable. (Or a large target. That's disputable  )


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh wow, most of the stuff that I had thought of is already listed...

My top 5 were:
TP, Soap, Alcohol (and the ability to make it), Tobacco, and Seeds (I have over 750,000 of both veg and fruit)...

In addition, I thought about having spare tools for trade such as - hammers, nails, screws, shovels, etc. 

One idea I had was once things settle down some is to create a tavern that had a card room and trading area - since I have enough chips and 20+ casino grade poker card decks ($20+ per deck). The trading area, I would allow free setup, but I would get paid something if a silver/gold transaction occurred. Haven't figured it out completely, but being the business guy I am, I am sure I would... commerce would be one of the first things I would start to go after rebuilding...


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

invision said:


> One idea I had was once things settle down some is to create a tavern that had a card room and trading area - since I have enough chips and 20+ casino grade poker card decks ($20+ per deck). The trading area, I would allow free setup, but I would get paid something if a silver/gold transaction occurred. Haven't figured it out completely, but being the business guy I am, I am sure I would... commerce would be one of the first things I would start to go after rebuilding...


Now there's a great idea.


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

Anything small, durable, and useful...

Sewing needles
Thread
Scissors
Nails
Screws
whetstones
Small pocket knives


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

advertising your "skills" MIGHT keep you alive, but it could make you a perpetual hostage to the 'new' PTB depending on the scenario, or worse a TARGET, if TPTB's control of the remaining populace is threatened by you helping them become self-sufficient. :gaah:


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I don't plan on bartering anything. I don't know if I could trust anybody I meet. Even if you meet someone three months after the collapse, how do you know that they're not somebody who's running out of supplies and looking to take yours? I plan on going outside as little as possible after the collapse. I'm certainly not going outside and look for people to trade with. That just sounds crazy to me.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Sooner er later yer gonna start runin outa stuff. Ya can only prep fer so long an scrounge so much.

Barterin will become a normal thin amongst the survivors. I thin you'll see some folk what travel from area ta area with the intent a tradin stuffs they can produce fer stuffs yall might have er can make. If the world takes a dump, your gonna see the old trade routes open up again.

I wouldn't trade outa my home location, gonna be done somewhere else to protect my location.


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Sooner er later yer gonna start runin outa stuff. Ya can only prep fer so long an scrounge so much.
> 
> Barterin will become a normal thin amongst the survivors. I thin you'll see some folk what travel from area ta area with the intent a tradin stuffs they can produce fer stuffs yall might have er can make. If the world takes a dump, your gonna see the old trade routes open up again.
> 
> I wouldn't trade outa my home location, gonna be done somewhere else to protect my location.


Yeah, I can see small communities, and towns starting up regular "swap meets". They would be easy to provide security for, and a lot more efficient. If you trade with someone at your house or homestead you've blown OPSEC because who knows who they may tell?


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

It always surprises me to see things like makeup and hair dye on these types of lists. As a woman, I do enjoy looking nice and feeling attractive in the normal world. Post SHTF, I don't think I want to go out of my way to try and be attractive. That just seems like a baaad idea to me.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

valannb22 said:


> It always surprises me to see things like makeup and hair dye on these types of lists. As a woman, I do enjoy looking nice and feeling attractive in the normal world. Post SHTF, I don't think I want to go out of my way to try and be attractive. That just seems like a baaad idea to me.


That's a very valid point while things are bad, but I would think that at some point, it would be a nice morale booster to be able to "dress up" for special events.

Another thought regarding make-up/hair dye: what if the intended purpose is a disguise? If my dark blonde hair suddenly went reddish and my tan went away...


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

valannb22 said:


> It always surprises me to see things like makeup and hair dye on these types of lists. As a woman, I do enjoy looking nice and feeling attractive in the normal world. Post SHTF, I don't think I want to go out of my way to try and be attractive. That just seems like a baaad idea to me.


LOLyep I would think so.Like when I was one of the frist women to work on the assebly line,walked like I had a corn cob up my butt trying not to priss,still the men whistled.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Turtle said:


> That's a very valid point while things are bad, but I would think that at some point, it would be a nice morale booster to be able to "dress up" for special events.
> 
> Another thought regarding make-up/hair dye: what if the intended purpose is a disguise? If my dark blonde hair suddenly went reddish and my tan went away...


 Good idea.For disquise and if you have a future at all,makeup helps even us old ladies.


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

The trapperrs would have rondavous where they would barter. Thinking the things people need most are going to be most valued, I will mill wheat, corn, and make some tools to barter away.


----------



## jpadams (Sep 7, 2012)

valannb22 said:


> It always surprises me to see things like makeup and hair dye on these types of lists. As a woman, I do enjoy looking nice and feeling attractive in the normal world. Post SHTF, I don't think I want to go out of my way to try and be attractive. That just seems like a baaad idea to me.


I don't think it is a bad idea... Sometimes a person just wants to have some sort of "Normality" in their life and if I can trade for food or medical supplies, you bet cha I am going to do it.. 
As a human being, we all like to have some simple things in our lives that remind of us of how it used to be... All I am saying... :gaah:


----------



## jpadams (Sep 7, 2012)

I guess using make up and hair dye to trade with would be no different than using, tobacco or alcohol or maybe even shampoo and deodorant.... Personal hygiene is always a good thing to barter with.. And even some special things like coffee and sugar, creamer will be nothing but luxuries to have.. Kind of like back in the "Little House on the Prairie" days..


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

5 gallon buckets
1 gallon plastic jugs
Sugar type candy
Old shoes. I have several tubs of them. Purchased at 2nd hand stores for as cheap as 50¢ a pair.
Old towels in good condition.
Jersey gloves, CHEAP.
Bars of soap.
Old handtools, again can be purchased at pawn shops cheap.
Old shovels, hoes and rakes.

Jimmy


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

BillS said:


> I don't plan on bartering anything. I don't know if I could trust anybody I meet. Even if you meet someone three months after the collapse, how do you know that they're not somebody who's running out of supplies and looking to take yours? I plan on going outside as little as possible after the collapse. I'm certainly not going outside and look for people to trade with. That just sounds crazy to me.


My sentiments on this topic, too.
It won't be the old world..Heck, I'm not trusting now; will be less likely after collapse.


----------



## jpadams (Sep 7, 2012)

I agree with Bills and JayJay.. I am not so sure that I am hip on bartering, but I also figure that I can always be prepared just in case we run across something that we really want then we have wiggle room.. Don't feel right stealing something if I don't REALLY have too.. Not to say that I wouldn't steal food or meds for one of my kids, if it came down to it.. but you know what I am saying


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

jpadams said:


> I agree with Bills and JayJay.. I am not so sure that I am hip on bartering,


Nothing wrong with bartering. The thing to do is begin to establish a barter network now. Get to know folks that are open to the idea. We have a small but growing network of people we trade with. 
What you do not want to do after a crash is barter directly from your home. If someone is looking for something you can provide you tell them, "it's available but I'll need a couple days to get it." Then you set up a time and place to make the exchange; as far from home as practical.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

jpadams said:


> I have also starting thinking about stocking up on things like tobacco and tobacco tubes, you can get a back of tobacco for about $20.00 and it will make about 3 cartons of cigarettes. You can buy single tube makers for about $4.00 and 5 cartons of tubes for about $12.00.. sounds strange, but it works.. you can barter for packs of smokes...


If the the tobacco is for you or you want to trade good stuff buy the big tins of balishag light. Great tobacco. The light is actually a better smoke. I self roll and have for years. Buy lots of papers as I roll small thin cics and always run out of papers first. Generally 3 packs of extra papers per tin for small cigs. If only trading dont worry about papers. Smokers will find a way to smoke a cig worth of tobacco. One tin will last me about 2 months and I smoke eegularly.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

invision said:


> Seeds (I have over 750,000 of both veg and fruit)...


Don't keep them too long or they won't germinate, even if in a sealed can.



invision said:


> One idea I had was once things settle down some is to create a tavern that had a card room and trading area - The trading area, I would allow free setup, but I would get paid something if a silver/gold transaction occurred.


Every little town has a bar. Go drive through the rural areas and even towns with only 5 houses (and maybe a post office) will still have a bar!!!! The alcohol selling places never ever go away - ever.

They are great because everyone also knows that if someone gets a little too rambunctious that they will be dealt with - with force. It has been a well known fact for 200 years. That is a great incentive to keep the peace.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

Bartering would be a dangerous endeavor for a while. Once things cool down, and who knows how long that will take.

But any way, if I still had anything left by that time....hand tools, soap (home made), sample bottles of shampoo, sewing needles.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Good statement, the question is how soon to settle down, out of city ares, pretty quick... Small towns sooner, city's later, metropolitan areas like Atlanta, NYC, LA years...

But I think in more rural areas, trading fairs will start up within a few months.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

invision said:


> *metropolitan areas like Atlanta, NYC, LA years...*
> 
> But I think in more rural areas, trading fairs will start up within a few months.


Maybe years for certain, without a working infrastructure, electric, water. sewer, cities will be largely uninhabitable.

I agree, areas that are affected the least, small towns and rural communities, will bounce back faster.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

invision said:


> But I think in more rural areas, trading fairs will start up within a few months.


Shoot... they already exist.

Where I grew up, if you needed more canning jars, you called cousin Betsy or aunt Arlene. If they didn't have them, they knew someone who did. Uncle Harris was the guy to go to, to get your feed ground... and cousin Vernon always had a lot of animal meds in the ol' Kelvinator out in the barn. He was also the man to go get if you needed a calf pulled. If you needed a cast iron part welded, a carb rebuilt, or bulldozer work done you came to my place. And so on...


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

True that, but what I meant is that for the first couple of months everyone will be on lock down... Take me for example, I will be headed up to a group cabin near NC/TN boarder in GA... Not familiar with surrounding towns, so it is going to take "Time" to build trust with them, that I am not some zombie or Rambo nut... I expect that and accept it. So 3 months, 6 months?? Not sure.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> Nothing wrong with bartering. The thing to do is begin to establish a barter network now. Get to know folks that are open to the idea. We have a small but growing network of people we trade with.
> What you do not want to do after a crash is barter directly from your home. If someone is looking for something you can provide you tell them, "it's available but I'll need a couple days to get it." Then you set up a time and place to make the exchange; as far from home as practical.


The problem is that I don't know anybody who's prepping. I don't want to tell my neighbors because they'll know I have food after it hits the fan.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

invision said:


> Not familiar with surrounding towns, so it is going to take "Time" to build trust with them, that I am not some zombie or Rambo nut... I expect that and accept it.


You need to spend a weekend every month up there getting to know the area and people better.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

My thoughts and opinions on barter and trade

Never show more than necessary for a given trade. Never let on like you have more.
Only trade alcohol, weapons, and ammunition to those you know will not be a problem for you later.
Try to barter skills and knowledge rather than goods. They don’t run out.
Try to barter the information in books. Don’t let the books leave your control.
Try to barter the use of tools and equipment rather than trading them away.
Try to make trades in neutral areas or at a designated barter/trade meeting. Make sure you aren’t followed back home.
Not all the items/skills listed will be of much value early into the event. It could be three to five years or more for some of the items to become valuable.
Many of the items are only appropriate if one already has the items or skills involved. They aren’t something you would acquire just for barter. Listed simply as a reminder that many things might be in demand in the PAW, and various hobbies or existing businesses and skills can be the basis of trade goods or services.
Try to have most of your equipment and several months of consumables before you stockpile trade goods, including Precious Metals.
When it comes to PMs, unless you are wealthy, start slow. A few silver dimes & quarters at a time. When you feel it is time to get gold coins, stay with the small denominations. And remember that there will be some people that won’t trust or want them.

Some of what I'm acquiring for barter (No, I don’t have all of these items. Yet.)

Scales to get agreed upon weights of items
commercial scale (±500#)
commercial scale (±100#)
commercial scale (±10#)
commercial scale (±16oz)

small containers for measured out items (spices, meds, etc.)(really small zip-locks)

1.0 oz gold coins
0.1 oz gold coins
40 count rolls pre-1965 silver quarters
50 count rolls pre-1965 silver dimes
blank barter slips (pre-printed slips to record barter transaction – who, what, when, how much, etc.)

A large library of useful books (remember, trade the information, not the book)

200ml bottles 190 proof Everclear
smokeless tobacco
2 oz boxes tobacco
booklets cigarette papers
smoking pipes
small boxes matches
butane lighter fuel
Zippo lighter fuel
lighter flints
lighter wicks
disposable lighters
straight razors w/strop, soap, & cup
shaving soap
Q-tips

playing cards
dice

candle/oil lamp wick
Coleman lantern mantles
Crank flashlights

Canned green coffee beans (with a roaster and grinder to use, not trade away)
2 oz jars instant coffee
16 count boxes teabags
2 oz jars bouillon cubes
tubs add-water-only drink mix

1 pound boxes sugar
various spices
small containers of cooking oil
2 oz boxes salt
2 oz cans pepper
5 oz cans milk
4 oz cans cocoa
2 oz bars chocolate candy
8 oz bags hard candy (individually wrapped)

4 oz cans Vienna sausage/potted meat
12 oz cans roast beef
7 oz cans Spam (or 12oz)(or Treet)
6 oz cans tuna
10 oz cans soup (heavy on the meat types)

16 oz bags rice
16 oz bags beans/lentils

aspirin pain killer
acetaminophen pain killer
multi-vitamin
OTC reading glasses
OTC UVA/UVB resistant sunglasses
Cheap wide-brimmed straw hats

small boxes tampons/sanitary napkins
reusable sanitary napkins

reusable cotton diapers
diaper pins
plastic/poly/nylon/rubber diaper cover pants

clothes pins

wooden pencils/ink pens
small note books
legal pads

50 count bottles water purification tablets

6”-12” candles
boxes strike anywhere kitchen matches

rolls toilet paper
bars soap (Ivory, Lava, Fels Naptha laundry soap)
hair combs/brushes
disposable razors
toothbrushes
boxes baking soda
shoe and boot laces

packets safety pins
packets of sewing needles
spools of thread

mousetraps
rat traps
fly swatters

jersey gloves
cotton/leather work gloves
insulated gloves
socks

tubes silicone sealant
tubes Shoe Goo/Goop
tubes JB Weld
duct tape
mechanic’s wire
electrical tape
friction tape
rubber tape
sheet plastic
divided buckets with a variety of nails, screws, bolts, nuts, and washers
sealed cans of welding rods (6011 and/or 7018 1/8”)
variety of brazing rods
cans of brazing flux

regular canning lids
wide mouth canning lids
Tattler reusable canning lids
Tattler reusable canning lid rubber rings
P-38/P-51 can openers

6-hour cans ECOFuelXB
1-lb propane cylinders
10-lb bags charcoal briquettes

solar 12-volt battery chargers
solar AAA, AA, C, D, 9-volt battery charger
rechargeable batteries AAA, AA, C, D, 9-volt


#10 cans heirloom seeds
Coffee plant seed
Tobacco plant seed
Tea plant seed
Poppy plant seed

Biodiesel production chemicals
Soap making chemicals

500-round bricks .22 LR RF cartridges
5-round boxes .410/20 GA shells
single units M6 Scout/Savage 24F/Remington SPR-94 O/U .22 RF/.410 or 20 gauge combos


Here are some examples of Tradesman’s Tools that could be stockpiled and either used and the product/service bartered, or their USE bartered out. One wouldn’t barter away the tools that bring in the food. (Again, I don’t have all the items or skills.)
±500# scale
±100# scale
±10# scale
±16oz scale

Tailor/Seamstress tools
Sewing machine
Serger
Sewing basket (needles, thimbles, thread, measuring tape, seam ripper, scissors, shears, marking chalk, straight edge, pins, neck magnifying glass, etc.)
bolts of cloth, patterns, spare needles, pins, chalk, thread, buttons, zippers, snaps, etc)
Treadle type sewing machine (Janome 712T)
weaving looms
>1,000 watt generator


Food processing tools
Grain grinders, solar dehydrators, butchering tools, manual meat slicer, manual meat grinder, sausage stuffer, stuffing tubes, jerky shooter, meat smoker, water purifier


barbers tools
scissors, combs, hair brushes, dusting brush, broom, dust pan, chair, neck apron, razor, shaving cup, shaving soap, towels

ammunition re-loader’s tools
Dillion progressive tool w/primary caliber dies
RCBS press with common caliber dies
Bullet casting equipment
lead
black powder making tools & screens

laundry tools
Staber washing machine
laundry soap
bleach
clothes lines w/poles, stakes & clothes pins
water heater (kettle w/tripod)
water tank
12v pump & battery
drain line
James washer w/wringer
2+ washtubs
>1,000 watt generator

entertainment tools
band instruments
projection TV
TV projector
Lap-top computer
DVD disk player
VHS tape player
Chairs
Karaoke machine w/cd-g’s
Lighting system
Sound system
>1,500 watt generator
Battery bank, solar panels, and inverter
protective bullet resistant face for TV’s if used
Classic books for storyteller to read

home canning equipment & supplies
firewood cutting tools
knife/edged tool sharpening tools
printer’s/newspaper publisher’s tools
butcher/meat cutter’s tools
meat processors tools (sausage, etc.)
tanner’s tools
milk processors tools (cheese, etc.)
baker’s tools & supplies
bath house/shower room tools
candle maker’s tools & supplies
gardener’s tools
mechanic’s tools
machinist’s tools - Smithy Granite 1340 Industrial Max metalworking all-in-one machine
woodworker’s tools – Smithy Supershop 220 woodworking all-in-one machine
blacksmith’s tools - Oxygen accumulator, acetylene generator
plumber’s tools
lumber making tools - portable sawmill
electrician’s tools
carpenter’s tools
roofer’s tools
stonemason’s tools
primitive building tools
cobbler/shoe maker’s tools
soap maker’s tools
brewer/wine maker’s tools
distillery tools
miller’s tools
spinner & weaver’s tools (looms)
teaching tools and supplies K-12
smelter/foundry/metal worker’s tools
sheep sheering tools
papermaking tools
rope, cordage, and net making tools
millwright’s tools
farm tools (prepare, sow, cultivate, harvest)
biodiesel equipment & supplies
wood gas generator equipment & supplies
charcoal making tools
black powder making tools
reference/do-it-yourself library (books/magazines/CD-ROMs/DVDs)(never let the media out of your control)


Here are the skill sets I think most likely to be needed. (I only have a few of them myself)

Alternative energy specialist
Alternative HVAC specialist
Ammunition re-loader
Appliance repairman
Assayer
Baker
Banker
Barber
Basket maker
Bathhouse/shower room operator
Beekeeper
Bicycle Repairman
Biodiesel maker
Blackpowder maker
Blacksmith
Botanist
Brew master
Brick maker
Bullet caster
Butcher/meat processor
Candle maker
Carpenter
Cartridge maker
Cartwright
Chandler
Charcoal burner
Cheese maker
Chemist
Chimney sweep
Cobbler/shoe maker
Coffin maker
Cook
Cooper (barrel maker)
Coppersmith
Dentist
Distiller, drinking alcohol
Distiller, fuel alcohol
Doctor
Dog trainer
Electrician
Electronics tech
EMT/Paramedic
Experienced barterer/flea market operator
Farmer
Farm hand
Farrier
Firefighter
Firewood purveyor
Fisherman
Food canner/processor
Furniture maker
Gardener
Gatherer (wild plants, useful rocks and minerals)
Glass maker
Goatherd
Goldsmith/silversmith
Gravedigger
Gunpowder maker
Gunsmith/gun maker
Handyman
Harvester/picker
Heavy equipment operator
Herbalist/mineralist
Horse trainer/wrangler
Hunter/trapper
Ice purveyor/harvester/maker
Knife maker
Knife sharpener
Knitter/crocheter 
Laundress/laundry room operator
Leather worker
Librarian
Locksmith
Logger/forester/sawyer
Lumber maker
Machinist
Mechanic
Metal worker
Metallurgist
Midwife
Milk maid
Milk processor
Miller
Millwright
Miner
Mulcher/composter/manure collector
Net maker
Nurse
Optician (eyeglass maker)
Orchardman/arborist
Paper maker
Peace Officer
Pedi-cab driver
Pest control specialist
Pharmacist
Plumber
Postman
Pottery maker
Pressure canner food storage specialist
Primitive building specialist
Printer/newspaperman
Psychologist/Psychiatrist
Quilter/Quilt maker
Radio Operator
Rancher
Ranch hand
Repairman
Roofer
Rope/cordage maker
Sail maker
Sailor (Boatswain)
Salt maker
Salvage specialist
Security guard
Shake/shingle maker
Sheep sheerer
Shepherd
Shipwright/boat builder
Shoemaker
Skill At Arms instructor
Small engine mechanic
Smelter/foundryman
Soap maker
Soldier
Spice purveyor
Spinner/Weaver
Stonemason/brick layer
Sugar maker
Surveyor
Tailor/seamstress
Tanner
Teacher
Thatcher
Tinker
Tire repairman
Tool & die maker
Trade maker
Trader/Wagoner
Trapper
Truck driver
Undertaker
Veterinarian
Watch/clock repairman/maker
Weaver
Welder
Well driller
Wheelwright
Winemaker
Wood gas equipment maker
Woodworker


A few skills that won’t be in high demand, but would be a good secondary skill

Artist
Bookbinder
Candy maker
Comedian
Dye maker
Entertainer
Historian
Ink maker
Judge/arbitrator 
Karaoke operator
Maid
Massage therapist
Musician
Physicist
Scribe
Secretary
Storyteller
Toy & game maker


Some things I probably won’t get for barter for this reason: If there is a large die off the items will be available to pick up all sorts of places. If there isn’t one, they will still be available through normal channels.

Knives, especially ‘Cheap’ knives
Clothing 
Tools (Yes, have a really good set for yourself, and possibly one to barter the use of, but keep the tools)
Cooking equipment
Fishing gear


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

LincTex said:


> You need to spend a weekend every month up there getting to know the area and people better.


Yep, that is on the agenda in the next couple of months... Absolutely agree with you...

Jerry - wow, simply wow, great contribution!


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Jerry: Haven't seen you around a lot lately ... It's nice to see your post.

I don't know if anyone has added plastic pants and diaper pins for infants. Washable diapers are good too but in a pinch can be made from almost any cloth.

Think like you lived in the 1800's for skills. Have the equipment to wash clothes? Use it to make money! Working dogs (stock, hunting, guard, etc.) or dog training might be good products/skills. Farm animals of every type but primarily, horses, cattle, chickens, hogs, goats, and rabbits because they'll be in the most demand.

Horse tack, harness, saddles and other gear.

Boarding houses and restaurants.

Stables and horse training.

Be aware of what's already present in your area. Around here being a hunter won't get you much. Most people already are. Same with reloading ammo. But if you have horse drawn equipment for cutting hay, making roads, etc. you'll be a busy guy!

It's already been mentioned but have plenty of first aid supplies ... especially pain killers. There'll be a lot of injuries sustained by those who aren't used to physical labor.


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

Jerry, nice to see another one of your posts, always a wealth of information. Might I humbly add "saw filer" to your list. Someone who knows what angles to put on a saw tooth ie. hook, back, radial, tangential and shear angles, gullet capacity, tension and so on and so on. Thanks Jerry, I just sold my self on being able to barter my daily trade.


----------

